

National Informatics Centre (NIC INDIA) got hacked by Anonymous - unixroot
http://www.thehackernews.com/2011/06/national-informatics-centre-nic-india.html

======
enry_straker
Who gives a damn?

The Center is run by a bunch of bureaucrats who are generally appointed for
life. Not a single person will be fired. Not a single person will own up for
being responsible. But now, they can demand more funds in the name of security
- which will indubitably go into their pockets

~~~
raghava
>> now, they can demand more funds in the name of security

Yes; sadly, this is what would happen. The authorities would demand and obtain
more funds (and authority!) 'to counter the serious threats to websites that
are part of crucial national infrastructure'.#

The real deal will begin only when the (incompetent) media notices the
episode. Media would encash it by crying hoarse, running debates and
discussions (with certified idiots## in the panel) on this trivial stuff, if
at all it happens.

#even though that _infrastructure_ contains ultra-outdated and next-to-useless
info.

##[http://www.ankurb.info/2007/12/05/ankit-fadia-certified-
ethi...](http://www.ankurb.info/2007/12/05/ankit-fadia-certified-ethical-
idiot/)

------
ajhai
While I'm glad that the world is watching everything that's happening in India
right now, but the saddening fact remains that the Indian government won't
give a damn about anonymous defacing it's websites. This action by anonymous
will run in the media for a day or two and it will be forgotten by everyone
after that.

------
Zakuzaa
Is it related in anyway to the ongoing protests in India?

~~~
known
You mean [http://www.firstpost.com/politics/trapped-in-politics-
india%...](http://www.firstpost.com/politics/trapped-in-politics-
india%E2%80%99s-arab-spring-loses-direction-21277.html)

------
intended
This should be amusing - the rage of anonymous vs the complete apathy of the
Indian state. This is the equivalent of Anonymous purposely hell banning
itself.

------
dhruvbird
Please don't deface Indian web sites. No one cares - esp. govt. sites. At max.
you will be helping the corrupt get even more rich by giving them an excuse to
allocate more funds.

------
tuhin
Is this for real? The websites seems to be fine and up now. Can someone
confirm?

~~~
meow
loads fine for me too... may be it already got reverted back..

~~~
meow
looks like its just the subdomain: <http://informatics.nic.in/>

~~~
raghava
yes, it's just the subdomain

~~~
phoenix24
well, it's already been fixed now.

